# Perfect Breeding Tank



## eriesteelheader (Mar 28, 2004)

In your opinions, what would be the perfect dimensions for a breeding tank for rbp’s? I am looking to get one in the 100-130 gallon range and was looking for some suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Depends on which species your planning on breeding.

For RBP I would suggest a minimum of 18" width 20" high and 4-6' long.



eriesteelheader said:


> In your opinions, what would be the perfect dimensions for a breeding tank for rbp's? I am looking to get one in the 100-130 gallon range and was looking for some suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## eriesteelheader (Mar 28, 2004)

It's for RBP's. I'd like to get a bunch and raise them to adulthood in it.


----------



## fishcrazee1218 (Jan 8, 2006)

If you could save up a little extra cash go for 180 gallon - 24 in wide that would be perfect 6'x2'x2'. Nice tank but if you cant go for something with the biggest footprint meaning LxW.


----------



## Eating Machine (Jan 27, 2006)

I'd recommend a 125 gallon; one that is 6 feet long. The added swimming room of a 6 foot tank is better than a wider 4 footer, in my opinion.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

i'd listen to hollywood as hes an actual breeder


----------

